# Is this a reaction to sardines?



## Stephanie17s

Thursday evening I gave Alexa one sardine in her dinner. It's just regular canned sardines in soybean oil. No poop that evening after dinner. Friday morning 2 runny, watery stool. Friday evening 1 normal stool. Saturday morning 2 runny stool. She wasn't given anything new yesterday (Thursday was the first time she's had sardines, or any kind of fish), so what's with the runny stool? To be even more detailed, her first stool today, half was formed, but soft, and the second half was diarrhea. 

Do you think this is a reaction from the sardine? For breakfast today (after the first loose poop) I gave her 3/4 cup kibble and a teaspoon on canned.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I would say yes. I gave Jerzey canned Salmon for the first time a few days ago, she has it with her morning kibble two days in a row and is _still_, like three days later, having runny poops!







What I really need to do is get some canned pumpkin now since she hasn't 100% firmed up yet.


----------



## Stephanie17s

Wow...all this from one tiny sardine?! After everything is back to normal I might try it once more, but honestly it's not worth it for her to not be feeling well because of this. They smelled horrible anyway! 

I'm just surprised because this dog has had a rock solid stomach since I got her. In terms of slowly transitioning her to new proteins and such, I've totally failed, and she's been just fine with it lol. The only real transition (about a week) that we made was when I first got her and started her on Wellness/raw. Since then we just jump right into new foods!


----------



## Amaruq

One Sardine COULD cause her issues but I do not think it would effect her this much if it was only one. 

Are feeding totally raw or raw and kibble?


----------



## Catu

Some dogs are allergic to soy, maybe the soybean oil could be the culprit?


----------



## Sashmom

not sardines but my hubby bought Neek some fish steaks in soy bean oil and I give him a couple as a treat, I told him to get the Anchovies in *olive oil * but he said they were outrageously expensive. Neek doesnt seem to be bothered by the soy oil but your dog might be sensitive to it? he loves them!


----------



## Renoman

My vet suggested sardines for the boys, but only those packed in water. They've never had a problem. It might be the soybean oil.


----------



## DancingCavy

I only ever feed fish in water, not oil. So that could be the culprit.

Or it could be the fish. Risa is very sensitive to fish. I can't give her ANY salmon. Too much mackerel or sardines will result in yucky poops. 

Hard to know.


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Are feeding totally raw or raw and kibble?


I'm feeding 75% raw with kibble..just until the kibble runs out in about 2 weeks, then going to 100% raw.



> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiSome dogs are allergic to soy, maybe the soybean oil could be the culprit?


Could be. I didn't even think about this when I was at the store. I think I'll toss the rest and if I want to try again I will try sardines packed in water.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

You could just rinse the Sardines off... that should clean it of most of the oil.


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDYou could just rinse the Sardines off... that should clean it of most of the oil.


Good idea! I'm waiting to see how her poop is tonight..if all is well i might try a rinsed sardine tomorrow


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I don't know if you have canned pumpkin already but you could try throwing a scoop or two of that in, as well, just to help things along in case it was actually the sardine.


----------



## Stephanie17s

Well she didn't have a stool last night, which concerned me a bit, but I waited it out, and this morning and afternoon she's had two very solid, normal poops. woo!









I'm thinking it must have been the oil. It's really greasy, and she's never, ever had anything like that before. So, I'm going to try again tomorrow morning (rinsed, of course!)



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDI don't know if you have canned pumpkin already but you could try throwing a scoop or two of that in, as well, just to help things along in case it was actually the sardine.


Oddly no, I still have not gotten any pumpkin lol. I really need to do that


----------



## Stephanie17s

Darn..well I forgot all about the sardine this morning, so she had 1/2 cup kibble and some various chicken/liver/gizzard pieces (I have it pre-measured in bags in the freezer). After, she had a nice, solid poop. Then about a half hour ago she had a half normal, half water poop.









Should I give her a bland diet for the rest of today? (maybe brown rice and boiled chicken? I don't have white rice in the house, but I can get some) She isn't due to have her dinner until between 4 and 5. I'm getting canned pumpkin in about an hour, so I'm going to try that. 

If this isn't cleared up by tomorrow I'm going to bring her to the vet. It seems weird that this is the only symptom she's having. Everything else is 100% normal with her.


----------



## Stephanie17s

I was just informed by my roommate that Lex got into some left over pasta with meat sauce this morning (she hates breakfast food, so she generally eats dinner left overs for breakfast lol) when she sat it down to answer the phone









So now I am convinced that's what caused this mornings loose stool. I'm still going to use the pumpkin, but I am a little less worried. She's never had even a drop of "people food" so I would imagine diarrhea could be expected.


----------

